# New vs. Used



## Joey (Dec 7, 2009)

Well I guess I will give this a try...My very first post! I've seen a few post regarding the best "carry gun"???..

What I 'd like to know is "your" perspective of buying my very first gun used vs. brand new. Based on trying many different guns at my local range [Calibers, Greensboro,NC..great place by the way] I think I narrowed my gun of choice down to S&W M&P 9, or a Glock 22. Currently, I have the chance to buy either gun used, but I'd like to hear from my fellow brothers/sisters of HGF first.

Thanks Joey


----------



## sheepdog (Aug 23, 2006)

...Welcome and glad to have you amongst us...used is a great way to start...either gun you've chosen should be sound and serviceable...I have owned a Glock 22, and sold it...I don't like the snappy recoil of the .40, being a .45 fan....I'd recommend the 9mm because of lighter recoil, much less expensive ammo, maybe a bit smaller gun for concealment...and the ease of finding 9mm over .40...think of all the folks who use 9mm...vs the police being the primary user of the .40 except for civilians...the 9mm cartridge might be more plentiful if we had a sustained drought....


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Buying used can be tricky, especially if they are used rental guns. As it's used, you don't know the history, it may be been modified/not cared for properly etc. A used rental gun may be all that AND have a very high round count.

Pending on the gun there are warning signs of neglect/misuse.

Almost all of my guns are used, but I've been doing this for a while and have only been burned once on a gun. 

With the two makes / models you mentioned, I'd probably go with the Glock as it's hard to kill one, if it looks like crap it doesn't really matter as it's all ready ugly as sin and you can get parts to rebuild it dang near anywhere.

If you do buy used and don't know what to look for, I will suggest two things:
1: Take it to a smith and have it looked over, preferably a smith that DOESN'T work where you bought it
2: If you are able, replace all the springs, if you are not able, have the smith doing the inspection replace all the springs with factory poundage springs.

Things I look for are wear around the ejection port, on Glocks you can look on the top of the barrel hood and see "the line" which is a good indication of wear, check the inside of the barrel for pits, make sure to have someone at the shop take it apart and look down the barrel with a bore light, I don't think I've ever seen a shop without one or at least a flashlight handy. If the end of the slide near the muzzle has lots of wear but the barrel hood does not, you know you have a gun that was carried more than shot. The opposite is true if the conditions are reversed. Maybe someone here that's a Glock shooter can post some pictures, Google Images is coming up dry. 

I'm not crazy over the M&P, if you shoot both equally well, I'd go with the Glock for the spare parts availability. 


I'd say more, but I gotta go.


----------



## Joey (Dec 7, 2009)

*My two pennies*

Sheepdog,

Thanks for your perspective... I'm leaning more towards the M&P 9, for many of the exact reasons you mentioned. Plus I just like how it "felt" during my last two sessions at the range. Hopefully, its still available. Speaking of concealment, I take my CCW class Jan8th.....Any thoughts on holsters for the M&P 9? A few more points to consider..I plan to carry ALL the time, where legal. Second, I work in a business professional environment [i.e. dress shirts, polo shirts "tucked", and slacks, or kakis....Just curious that you my suggest.

Thanks again


----------



## zetti1 (Dec 14, 2009)

+1 for Sheepdog...I like the M&P 9mm over the Glock. 
+1 for VAMarine...the parts are more available for the Glock
Buy the M&P, save your money and then buy the Glock...it's only money!


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Joey said:


> Well I guess I will give this a try...My very first post! I've seen a few post regarding the best "carry gun"???..
> 
> What I 'd like to know is "your" perspective of buying my very first gun used vs. brand new. Based on trying many different guns at my local range [Calibers, Greensboro,NC..great place by the way] I think I narrowed my gun of choice down to S&W M&P 9, or a Glock 22. Currently, I have the chance to buy either gun used, but I'd like to hear from my fellow brothers/sisters of HGF first.
> 
> Thanks Joey


I have no experience with the S&W, however I read way to many posts from people who bought S&W pistols and were not happy. Their revolvers however seem to be very well made.
I read an article a few weeks back about Police Depts all over the US switching over to S&W pistols from Glock because of the switchable grips on the SW. Once they got the SW guns they found out they were under par for their needs. Guns breaking for different reasons etc. Many of those PDs are now in talks with Glock again for the new 4th Gen models that have adjustable back straps along with other changes.
I recently bought a G17, and was expecting mediocre performance from it at best. I was sadly mistaken. I am no Glockophant but I will give the guns their due. Mine is a fine gun and I recommend the used G22. Actually I would recommend the 4th Gen G19 as a carry weapon. You can get 9mm loads for SD that equal 40caliber punch and still be able to buy the less expensive 9mm range rounds for practice.
I recently sold my CCW pistol and will be getting the new G19 4th Gen when they come out to replace it.
Good luck and let us know what you settle on.


----------



## rx7dryver (Jan 17, 2007)

I prefer to buy used guns if I plan on using them heavily. Most people do not shoot them much and they are just getting broken in. They tend to already have a few scratches in them already so I do not feel bad for putting a few more in them. Plus, you save some money to buy components.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Welcome to the forum from North Central Texas.:smt023

I do buy used (I'm going to a big gun show in Fort Worth tomorrow).

I also buy new guns. 

About 70% new vs 30% used for me.

I've found that I like to pick up a used gun and be able to "check it out". 

That means I do not usually buy guns over the internet.

I've found that the lower prices over the internet are off set buy the shipping and FFL fees for getting the gun to your location.

Also I like to take the gun home when I buy it. I've usually shot a 100 rounds through it before online buyers even get their gun.:mrgreen:

Unlike some of our friends in this post, I like the M&P, but I do not own one.

I've shot it several times, but decided I liked the Beretta XP4 better than either the M&P or the Glock.

I decided to buy myself a new gun 5 months ago - I narrowed my search to Springfield XDm, S&W M&P, Glock, Beretta XP4.

I ended up buying the Springfield XDm and I love the gun, but the Beretta shot and handled so well that I'm going to buy one.

There are lots of good brands of guns.

Everyone has their favorites - I kinda like to play the field and own and shoot several brands.

To each - their own.

Good luck on your hunt - the hunt is part of the fun.:smt023

:smt1099


----------



## stickhauler (May 19, 2009)

Joey said:


> Sheepdog,
> 
> Thanks for your perspective... I'm leaning more towards the M&P 9, for many of the exact reasons you mentioned. Plus I just like how it "felt" during my last two sessions at the range. Hopefully, its still available. Speaking of concealment, I take my CCW class Jan8th.....Any thoughts on holsters for the M&P 9? A few more points to consider..I plan to carry ALL the time, where legal. Second, I work in a business professional environment [i.e. dress shirts, polo shirts "tucked", and slacks, or kakis....Just curious that you my suggest.
> 
> Thanks again


Well, as for a holster for concealed carry in a business setting, you're going to about have to go the inside the waist style holster. I haven't used these:

http://www.crossbreedholsters.com/I...efault.aspx?SortField=ProductName,ProductName

But I have heard people who rave about them, and the ability to tuck a shirt around them to the point where nobody would even realize you were carrying a firearm. The guy who owns the company, Mark Craighead is a stand-up guy, and I'd trust him.

The M&P 9 mm is a fine weapon, I own a Glock 22 myself and I don't see the "snap" of it as any more than a 9mm pistol myself. My 9mm is an XD, and to me it has more of a "snap" of recoil than my 1911. My son hates the Glock, each to his own I guess.

I'm limited to carry to an extent, I can carry while around home, but I drive a truck and run lots of places where even having a gun in the truck is a huge no-no, like Canada. I use a Don Hume belt holster and wear something that covers the belt line, like a shirt over a tee-shirt, but clearly that won't work for a business setting.

I buy both new and used guns, I'm a little picky and make sure it's not too severely used though. Since Glocks are police issue, you can find them readily with little to near no wear other than holster wear on the exterior. My Glock is an old cop gun, has a lot of holster wear, the internals look as if it was rarely fired.


----------



## righttoown (Jan 4, 2010)

Hard to get a bad used Glock. Lot of good police trade in.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I have no actual time with a Glock in my hand, I do have a couple friends that shot the S&W M&P model 9mm's. They are very nice and fine shooting weapons. I don't know about any Police forces that don't like S&W or any other what I read on the net stuff. I can't talk to Glock because I don't have one in any generations of them, I assume they must be very good guns also. 

Hold the weapons and if you can ........shot them. How they feel in your hand and when you pull the trigger are very important factors. Buy the gun you will carry if you are getting a carry weapon. Getting any brand just to say you have that brand or you have the new improved that brand is fine if you want to impress folks with what you own. If you want a gun to carry and protect yourself, get one you are confident in and will practice with. 

RCG


----------



## johnt (Jan 9, 2010)

i like used unless it is just going in the safe.


----------



## johnt (Jan 9, 2010)

righttoown said:


> Hard to get a bad used Glock. Lot of good police trade in.


are they warranted through 2nd owners or just original?


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Glock is the original design. Every other design from S&W M&P to Sprigfields XDM's are imitation and copies. So why go for a copy when you can get the original. When I started shooting I hated Glocks.I didn't even want to acknowledge or try one. Now I have 2Glocks in my collections Glock 17 (9mm) and Glock 23 (40 SW). I love all my guns and if you ask me what I have been shooting lately... It is the Glocks.. Something about them that once you get used to them they are so natural.. 

Take your time and read thru all the advices and then follow yor heart with your choice..If you don't like what you got,save money and buy another one  as someone said before, it is only money.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Most of the time I will buy a new gun. I will buy a good used gun, but not from the internet, I like to see and hold it.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

+1 cougartex

:smt1099


----------



## JoeInKS (Jan 17, 2010)

All of my 9mm's are used. Only new guns I have are 22LR. Why? I've had the chance to see and shoot each of them since they've all been purchased from friends. Most had very little use since they were purchased mostly for home defense and were sold to me for one reason or another. 

If you can purchase from a friend, you'll do great. I do not trust purchasing used from sites like Gunbroker unless you are familiar with some gunsmithing.


----------

